# Inner valve springs, who's got 'em?



## floridays (Nov 4, 2004)

Looking to purchase a set of new OE inner valve springs for an A1 with 1.7L, eight-valve motor. Found plenty of spring sets but at this point all I need is the inners. Anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Inner valve springs, who's got 'em? (floridays)*

Must be desperate if you're posting this in the w8 forum...


----------

